# Atlas remote switch controller



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the internal wiring (or routing) of the Atlas remote switch controller?



or​


Not sure which of these will display, if either.


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

Never mind, I dug out my multimeter and discovered what I needed.


----------

